# exo terra vent



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can remove the inside part of the vent in a exo terra so u could put a screen in there, and then put it back together....im sick the the FF's escaping and i dont wanna flat out tape them off


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

You can but I've never tried. Try searching "fly proofing exo Terra's". I know I've seen it in a video, but I don't remember which one.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's a how-to:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...6255-how-build-viv-motydesign.html#post674151


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You just pull out the plastic frame inside the bottom vent (it's a little hard) and you put mesh (with a little silicone to hold it in place).


----------

